# 261112/261111......!!!



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Any one who have receive there invitation please share your ideas.lane:


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear fine young MEN/WOMEN....


Please go ahead and update your info with related to the big moment.....  

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has any one got there invitation....?
> Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?
> ...


I think they have not removed BA from SOL list. But they have not mentioned about any ceilings.

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think the ceiling has been reset. Lot of people applying for Business Analyst position. 450/1380 already done.


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> I think the ceiling has been reset. Lot of people applying for Business Analyst position. 450/1380 already done.


Its 460 EOI invitations sent already, hopefully aspirants with 60 n 65 will receive who has applied from FEB13 onwards.

Good luck to all of you
/R - Raj


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

God blessed me and all your wishes were ture.

I just got it. 

Wish you all good luck.

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

just got invited for 261111 - Subclass 189 - EOI on 6 March 2013. 

Does anyone click Apply Visa button ? Can we click on that and save for further update before final submission ? Any thread to discuss on preparation work for visa application. Thanks .


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

BrightSun6582 said:


> Its 460 EOI invitations sent already, hopefully aspirants with 60 n 65 will receive who has applied from FEB13 onwards.
> 
> Good luck to all of you
> /R - Raj


Congrats Raj. You applied your EOI with 60 points on April 24?
It means everyone from Jan 29 till almost April 24 with 60 points have been invited.

Once again congrats and all the best.


----------



## sidmi (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got an invite 

EOI Submitted 25th Jan 2013
Points 60
261111


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Congrats Raj. You applied your EOI with 60 points on April 24?
> It means everyone from Jan 29 till almost April 24 with 60 points have been invited.
> 
> Once again congrats and all the best.


Thank you for your wishes, yes i applied EOI on 24th APR 13 with 60pts. Even people who applied in May has got the invites.

my friend applied on 12 jul 2013 but with 65pts and he received invite too for the same category.

All the best to everyone.

Rgds,
/R


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

My EOI submitted on 11 July 2013 and no invite this round (as expected actually), hope that the ceiling had not reached by 15 July.

Anybody hasn't got invite on this round?


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> My EOI submitted on 11 July 2013 and no invite this round (as expected actually), hope that the ceiling had not reached by 15 July.
> 
> Anybody hasn't got invite on this round?


Ya I applied on May 30 and did not get the invite. I have seen someone lodging on May 09th and got the invite.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello Folks

I guess I have been the lazy one still working through the form 80/Visa Elodge was hoping to submit it tomorrow or so but have just realised my CC limit requires enhancement and there are no other options to pay like Bank Transfer etc

So I guess there would be a further delay , time line in signature advice on any task that can be done parallel will be appreciated


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am Sathiya, a telecommunications network engineer from India. i would like to congratulate everyone who received invite on 15th july, 2013. I have lodged my expression of interest on 9th July, 2013 with 60 points but did not receive invitation yet. Hope to get it soon in next cuple of rounds and interestingly, i will receive 5 more points on 1st september, 2013 towards work experience with which i can raise my score to 65. Can anyone please comment on the possibilities of receiving an invite with my current score and the score on 1st September? 

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Sathiyaseelan


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi all, anyone know what chance I have of being invited on the next round as a 65 pointer (Sys Analyst)? Submitted my EOI on 20/07/13.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

I applied for EOI on 4th of March. Received on July1st. 65 points.

I applied for visa on 11July and wait is truly nerve wrecking lol i know its not fair to expect anything to happen so soon but...I still check the page a few times a day  haha... like something is going to happen

I submitted most of the documents

Need to get PCC from Tanzania, and I've heard from other people it takes aaaaages....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I guess I have been the lazy one still working through the form 80/Visa Elodge was hoping to submit it tomorrow or so but have just realised my CC limit requires enhancement and there are no other options to pay like Bank Transfer etc
> 
> So I guess there would be a further delay , time line in signature advice on any task that can be done parallel will be appreciated


meds? pcc?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friend,

I hope that you will receive invitation with next two rounds itself. Because having 65 points means, almost you are there in the list of invitation holders providing that your coccupational ceiling has not met. Just wait for few days to look through your occupational cap which will be updated and if your occupation still has some vacancies, then you will receive an invite for sure.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> meds? pcc?



Hi Yes PCC/ Meds in progress trying to get a weekend appointment difficult to come by , hopefully PCC wont be as long going through the PSK procedure


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hi Yes PCC/ Meds in progress trying to get a weekend appointment difficult to come by , hopefully PCC wont be as long going through the PSK procedure


U and I have almost the same profile
profession, points, visa lodge date  except I'm onshore

my meds are done, ind pcc still in process. hope it wont take too long...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> U and I have almost the same profile
> profession, points, visa lodge date  except I'm onshore
> 
> my meds are done, ind pcc still in process. hope it wont take too long...



He He yes just realised that too good to know the person just ahead yourself in queue Just finished my PCC yesterday (PCC in India has been improved with the Passport folks now doing it much smoother as compared to the regular police stations I had a parallel application with the police station and is yet to finish ) 

I get more worried about the meds , BTW are you working in OZ ?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> He He yes just realised that too good to know the person just ahead yourself in queue Just finished my PCC yesterday (PCC in India has been improved with the Passport folks now doing it much smoother as compared to the regular police stations I had a parallel application with the police station and is yet to finish )
> 
> I get more worried about the meds , BTW are you working in OZ ?


im processing pcc from indian consulate in australia
yea, just started...
im a recent grad


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

how many yrs work exp do u have as BA?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> how many yrs work exp do u have as BA?


7+ , Hopefully there would be some jobs around once the grant comes through  , but good you already have a job so you have one thing less to worry about

Where in OZ are you based off ?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> 7+ , Hopefully there would be some jobs around once the grant comes through  , but good you already have a job so you have one thing less to worry about
> 
> Where in OZ are you based off ?


im not working as a BA yet...  need exp for that ...
just started out small in IT
Im in melbourne :clap2:


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

u'll definitely get a job with 7+ yrs... no doubt
then may be u can give me a job too lol hahaha


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> im not working as a BA yet...  need exp for that ...
> just started out small in IT
> Im in melbourne :clap2:


Well Melbourne is one of my target places too , Approaching a BA career think of some additional tool sets too like analytics etc will be quicker and maybe more rewarding and do stay in touch will PM you my Gtalk/ email


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

just noticed i got my second star today in expatforum yehhhh :nod: hahaha


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> just noticed i got my second star today in expatforum yehhhh :nod: hahaha


Congrats for that


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> u'll definitely get a job with 7+ yrs... no doubt
> then may be u can give me a job too lol hahaha




Thanks not sure if I managed to get the PM to you it did say sent , but doesnt show up in the sent folder hope you get it


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

i got it buy im havin lunch...so only one hand functioning for expatfrum rite now. will add u after lunch


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

done adding


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## shivas (Sep 11, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have filed EOI , 06 Aug 2013 with 60 points , IELTS band score was 7.0 and category code Systems Analyst - 261112... can some one please guide be ...is there any other thing (except appearing for IELTS again) I can do to get the invitation soon ? what are my options here ? or should I just sit tight and wait for my turn after July'14 in fresh rounds
> 
> any one who filed in august/sep 2013 with 60 point got the invite ?


Hi,
The only other way to increase your points is to claim partner points if you can. Regarding the invitation, there are around 200 invites remaining for the 2611 group for this financial year. So, once all the 65 point holders and those 60 point holders (who applied before you) are cleared, you will then be getting a invitation. I think in the next 2 rounds all the 65ers will be cleared which will pave the way for 60pointes. Keep a tab on skillselect results page to know updated information.


----------



## Moi1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi...anyone with 60 points in 26111 ,who got invite..i filed my eoi in december and still waiting..can anyone please advise?


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Moi1234 said:


> Hi...anyone with 60 points in 26111 ,who got invite..i filed my eoi in december and still waiting..can anyone please advise?


Hi Everyone. I applied on May 28th 2013 for 261111 Business Analyst. Almost a year has gone past. Yesterday I received invite. I am so happy and my heartfelt thanks for all those who helped me all the way. Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Your patience is finally appreciated by the DIAC folks 

All the very best for your further process steps.



sam2905 said:


> Hi Everyone. I applied on May 28th 2013 for 261111 Business Analyst. Almost a year has gone past. Yesterday I received invite. I am so happy and my heartfelt thanks for all those who helped me all the way. Thanks.


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, just to update you that I submit my EOI at 11/7/2013 for business analyst, got invited this week


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> Hi everyone, just to update you that I submit my EOI at 11/7/2013 for business analyst, got invited this week


Man, you are awesome.

You have loads of patience. I wish you good luck in the next steps and wish you to have a quicker grant.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Best of luck for your further steps.

May I know the points with which you were waiting, is it 60 / 65



InaToAus said:


> Hi everyone, just to update you that I submit my EOI at 11/7/2013 for business analyst, got invited this week


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Best of luck for your further steps.
> 
> May I know the points with which you were waiting, is it 60 / 65


My point is 60


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Okay good...



InaToAus said:


> My point is 60


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone shed some light on what are the important skills companies are looking in Business Analysts / Service Management / Project Management roles, apart from the regular skills needed.

Something that would make a job seeker, stand out from the crowd.

Insights will help us plan and prepare.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Moderator...why did you delete my post ? I didn't know that asking the same question to 2 threads is crime and considered as spam..atleast you could read it first & let people reply if you are that choosy for posts here


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.

During the Skill select assessment, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-

Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>	

Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months)
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)

Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application (Please see attached the EOI Points Breakdown).

FYI, my 2nd work experience of Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”

On 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.

But, now I am not sure what should I do here:-

1)	Should I go ahead and apply for Australian Visa with updated 65 points but I only have existing work experience document which I used to claim 60 points

2)	I should wait for this EOI to be expired in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd work experience entry in skill select in to two entries :-

Apr 09 till Mar 10 with Experience Relevant as No
Mar 10 till Nov’10 with Experience Relevant as Yes

I will again get 60 points claim by doing this but the problem is EOI date will become fresh and my invitation chances will start from that date so basically I will have to wait for around 1 year or so in this option

Can anyone please advice what should I do here?

Thanks


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.
> 
> ...



Hi Anyone has got invite for 261112 (system analyst) recently, please update..


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

quick check on state sponsrorship at this point for the most unfortunate profession BA 261111, for person having less than 5 years of workex as per ACS and proficient english
1.NSW(sydney) - closed as of now
2.NT -(Darwin)- requires australian offer
3.VIC - requires 5 years of work ex
4.SA- special conditions apply, open for SA or other australian graduates and professionals
5 TA - requires 5 years work ex plus australian offer

have i missed on any state/anything?

189 also requires min 5 yrs of exp to claim 5 pts

PS i hve 55 pts excluding 5 years of workex and state sponsorship

any options for me at this point?anythg i can do?


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

Tejil said:


> quick check on state sponsrorship at this point for the most unfortunate profession BA 261111, for person having less than 5 years of workex as per ACS and proficient english
> 1.NSW(sydney) - closed as of now
> 2.NT -(Darwin)- requires australian offer
> 3.VIC - requires 5 years of work ex
> ...



any hopes here????????


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share roles and responsibilties as business analyst with +ve acs pls


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share roles and responsibilties as business analyst with +ve acs pls


----------

